# Pressure gauge



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Does anybody have a good suggestion for a simple residential pressure gauge that you hook on faucets or hose bibs etc.? Everyone that I have had seems to work for a while and then next time I pull it out of my Bag , the needle is locked on some random pressure and won't move !! ARRGGGGG !! 

Thanks !


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Just make your own . And keep your gauges in a padded box so they don't get knocked around the truck.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

oil filled guages will last much longer and seem more durable than ones that are just air filled... http://www.amazon.com/2-1-Oil-Fille...19&sr=8-1&keywords=oil+filled+pressure+guages


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

My suggestion is to buy 2 gauges at a time 3-4 times a year. There disposable @ 10 bucks


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Here is where I get my gauges: http://www.mcmaster.com/#catalog/122/596/=117zso9


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I buy them by the case. Like test plugs, they are consumable tools.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

https://www.freshwatersystems.com/mobileproductimages.aspx?productid=994


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

My gauges will last all year until it gets cold and I forget then in the truck.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

plumberkc said:


> My gauges will last all year until it gets cold and I forget then in the truck.


How long do you think they would last in an employee's truck?:whistling2:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Thank you all !


----------

